# New PM 1127VF-LB Lathe



## BigWalt (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey folks

Im total new to this machining process have question as to source for Gearbox oil, my new lathe ( PM-1127VF-LB) was received with very little oil in it
and I need to purchase new gearbox oil, manual states to use Mobil Gear oil #627 but having hard time finding this.

Anybody have new part number for Mobil or other brands and best location to buy the oil online?


----------



## Aukai (Aug 8, 2020)

Mobilgear 627 Equivalents - Cross Reference
					






					petroleumservicecompany.com


----------



## jcp (Aug 8, 2020)

Check McMaster Carr.....They sell 1 gallon jugs.


----------



## Dhal22 (Aug 8, 2020)

No photos, no help.  : )


----------



## jcp (Aug 8, 2020)

McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 8, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> No photos, no help.  : )



Well that's Fair, let me finish getting it cleaned up in the morning,  then I'll try post picture never done that before hey frist time for everything


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 8, 2020)

Amazon.com: Circulating Oil, DTE Heavy Medium, 1 Gal : Automotive
					

Amazon.com: Circulating Oil, DTE Heavy Medium, 1 Gal : Automotive



					www.amazon.com
				




This was recommended to me when I got started with a PM1127. It seems to work well. I also use Vactra 2 on the ways and various oil ports.


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 9, 2020)

Here are pictures of new PM lathe as promised, just have to get some oil for gearbox then ready to start
my adventure on the lathe


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 9, 2020)

Oils are deceaving the way they are marketed. All you have to do is to make sure that the oil you buy, regardless of the marketing label has the correct ISO number. Check you manual, I would venture to guess that it will be ISO 68 for the gear box.


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 9, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Oils are deceaving the way they are marketed. All you have to do is to make sure that the oil you buy, regardless of the marketing label has the correct ISO number. Check you manual, I would venture to guess that it will be ISO 68 for the gear box.




So I checked the manual it came with and went to PM website and looked in the manual there,  which is different than ship with manual.  I can not find any ISO ratings only sae 20w weight oil ( mobil gear 627) is only thing stated for gearbox.  This is one of the reasons I was reaching out to make sure I put right oil in gearbox and Carriage.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 9, 2020)

Mobil Gear Oil 627 is a ISO 100 oil.

My Grizzly uses ISO 68 Bearing and Gear Oil 20W.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 9, 2020)

Interesting stand you have for that lathe.  Looks like it is adjustable?


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 9, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Mobil Gear Oil 627 is a ISO 100 oil.
> 
> Ok thank i was looking that up when you provided the answer.
> 
> Thank you and to all for help with this


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 9, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Interesting stand you have for that lathe.  Looks like it is adjustable?




Yes, it is adjustable, the PM stand I was afraid would not allow the lathe to stand under my upper wall cabinets with DRO on the machine.
So I did little web browsing found this table at Sam Club its rated 2000 lbs however I wouldn't put that much weight on it.  My thoughts are
that it might start to sagging in the middle so I'm thinking about making a adjustable pole for the center to support from ground up.  
The Manufacturer of the table makes a model with center support however I could not find anybody local who sold it.  
However current unit is heavy duty.


----------



## Pcmaker (Aug 9, 2020)

Where's the tailstock? Have you leveled it yet? I have the same lathe for over a year now.


----------



## Dhal22 (Aug 9, 2020)

Beautiful lathe.


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 9, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Where's the tailstock? Have you leveled it yet? I have the same lathe for over a year now.



Yes I have it, its was off still getting cleaned, but since been put back on

No I Haven't leveled it yet


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 9, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Beautiful lathe.




Thank you, not sure along it will stay that way, do take good care of all my tools though


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm surprised that PM shipped a new machine without oil.  Someone in QA must have missed that
-Mark


----------



## 5tmorris (Aug 10, 2020)

Just got my PM 1127 last week too(Also bought a mill).  Pictures of both below.

PM recommended SAE 80-90 gear oil, so I bought Lucas LUC10043 on amazon.  Showed up in two days.  Fortunately, my gear box was full.  Now I'm adjusting the lathe.  Did an average job of levelling it.  Now I'm chasing .003 of taper over 10".  Might have to start over with my levelling.  Mill was much easier to level within a half a thou.


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 10, 2020)

5tmorris said:


> Just got my PM 1127 last week too(Also bought a mill).  Pictures of both below.
> 
> PM recommended SAE 80-90 gear oil, so I bought Lucas LUC10043 on amazon.  Showed up in two days.  Fortunately, my gear box was full.  Now I'm adjusting the lathe.  Did an average job of levelling it.  Now I'm chasing .003 of taper over 10".  Might have to start over with my levelling.  Mill was much easier to level within a half a thou.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I haven't got that far yet, however does look like we had same thought on table I looked for the one with center leg
could not find it local.

My gearbox and the cross slide both very low on oil, did you fill yours up to top of sight glass or middle of glass?


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 10, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> I'm surprised that PM shipped a new machine without oil.  Someone in QA must have missed that
> -Mark


I was as well I would thought they would have been somewhat ready to go


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 10, 2020)

The sight glass on the apron on mine is set a bit low, according to PM. Oil leaks out of there through the bore for the cross feed. Just so you know you might end up with oil in the pan when you fill it to the middle of the sight glass. It's ok and doesn't indicate a problem. 

I've seen people recommend changing the oil right when you get it. I did just to see if anything bad came out, nothing to be concerned with did.


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 10, 2020)

Well I plan on draining what in it now, I don't know what they put in and I don't like mixing different brands of any type oil.

I did place order with mcmaster carr expect my shipment tuesday

I did send email to PM before coming to this site, was surprised at the answer I got back on oil type today.

PM answer
(Mobile 627 is no longer made. you can use automotive gear oil instead, or the hydraulic oil  from tractor supply that Nicole mentioned.)

I would have thought they give me a part number for brand of Oil as I requested.


----------



## 5tmorris (Aug 11, 2020)

BigWalt said:


> Yeah, I haven't got that far yet, however does look like we had same thought on table I looked for the one with center leg
> could not find it local.
> 
> My gearbox and the cross slide both very low on oil, did you fill yours up to top of sight glass or middle of glass?


I bought the bench from Sam's 5 years ago and it had my Little Machine Shop Mini Mill and 40's vintage Atlas 618 lathe on it.  It is actually fairly stable.


----------



## BigWalt (Aug 11, 2020)

Update on the oil
I'm very surprised at the amount of oil I drained out tonight I hope this is not a sign of other things the might be wrong.

Oil pan is one of the small magnet trays you get from harbor freight so you understand size.  And yes it was clean when I started


----------

